# Why Don't More people Use Walking Sticks?



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

In the past a walking stick was a part of a typical guy's attire along with a good hat. Today lot's of people still use a hat, but the walking stick isn't as popular as it once was.

The walking stick or cane was used for support as well as defense from animals or robbers. Today lot's of people who like to walk will purchase a walking stick from me (Kentucky Walking Stick) for protection from dogs.

My dad was walking a few years ago, when a large dog came out of a neighbor's yard and tried to bite him. Well, a couple of well placed wacks with his walking stick solved that problem. I'm sure if someone had tried to rob him as he walked, a couple of well placed wackes on the robber's head would have had the same effect.

I always use my walking stick while walking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have found the Sig Sauer P226, 9mm, 15 shot clip to be slightly more effective ;^)


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Stixman, I like your thinking!

I believe we will see more people, especially as our generation matures and gets gimpier (including myself), using walking aides. The store bought versions are not very interesting, so craftspeople making quality walking canes and sticks have a good venue here. Even hikers who can walk without problems, will need a walking stick to balance themselves over hilly terrain. I think we can start a movement on making the cane and walking stick fashionable (and interesting) again.

I look forward to seeing more of your work and wish you the best for your business.

I made a D-K9er (De-Caniner) for a fellow who had issues with two Doberman Pinchers: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/10413 . He never used it on them, as he moved from the area, but the stick was reinforced with two metal bolts.

As for "lew", watch out for him!


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I always take a stick (cut branch) while hiking…more to thump around fallen logs prior to stepping over to check for snakes than anything else. After seeing some of the nice laminated sticks/canes that folks have made here at LJ's, I am waiting for the right pieces of scrap to come along so I can make my own!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like Lew's idea, but your idea wouldn't get you into as much trouble Meilie. You are right about the cane's and walking stix, stixman. I have a nice cane with a elk antler for the handle made by Mark DeCou. The shaft is oak, it would make a formidable weapon. Not as noisey as Lew's though.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Well one reason for the lack of walking sticks or canes could be "that nobody walks in LA" or lots of other places. Seriously, I've seen people drive 1 block to the store for a loaf of bread and I don't live in LA. And Lews' flavor of protection isn't quite so up close and personal as the arms length required for a cane.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I always carry a hiking stick when I'm in the woods, as well as a .357 mag in my pocket.

I make tons of walking sticks each year and I teach traditional stick self-defense (Okinawan and Korean styles).

Don't mess with Gramps…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They're just not in style these days and my hands are always full of something else ;-))


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I think before semi-automatic pistols they made a good defensive weapon. Can you make one that will fire a 12 gauge shotgun shell with 00 buck shot? I'll buy it.

drgoodwood…I don't carry a .357 in the woods, I carry it when I'm in the city. (being a retired cop I legally can) There are more unpredictable dangerous critters there than in any forest I have ever been in and I have spent a lot of time in the woods in every western state….and a lot of time in the wrong side of town in the city.


----------

